# Vacations and the Lord's Day



## satz (Oct 7, 2006)

*Vacations and the Lord\'s Day*

How does the idea of vacations tie in with the observance of the Lord's Day? Should they be planned so as to never coincide? Is it sufficient for the vacationing family to attend another church in the area? Engage in private family worship?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 7, 2006)

We've always planned our vacations around the Lord's Day. If it's for a week, we're always back by Saturday at the latest. If we're going to be away over the weekend, it has to be where there is a church that we would be comfortable attending, or we don't go there.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> We've always planned our vacations around the Lord's Day. If it's for a week, we're always back by Saturday at the latest. If we're going to be away over the weekend, it has to be where there is a church that we would be comfortable attending, or we don't go there.





and hope someone invites you to their home for dinner or else you may end up doing an involuntary family fast for the day.








[Edited on 10-7-2006 by ChristopherPaul]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> 
> 
> and hope someone invites you to their home for dinner or else you may end up doing an involuntary family fast for the day.
> ...



We try to avoid that by stocking up the day before, on food that keeps and also involves minimal preparation. We've gained a lot of experience from camping vacations, for example.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 7, 2006)

I've sometimes wondered if while vactioning, it would not be considered an act of necessity (depending on the circumstances) to eat out while far from home. Obviously, worship attendance is a must. My wife and I desire to do some traveling eventually, and many of the places we desire to go have an abundance of reformed churches.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 7, 2006)

From the Directory of Family Worship



> XIV. When persons of divers families are brought together by Divine Providence, being abroad upon their particular vocations, or any necessary occasions; as they would have the Lord their God with them whithersoever they go, they ought to walk with God, and not neglect the duties of prayer and thanksgiving, but take care that the same be performed by such as the company shall judge fittest. And that they likewise take heed that no corrupt communication proceed out of their mouths, but that which is good, to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace to the hearers.



Doug Comin, _Returning to the Family Altar: A Commentary on the Directory for Family Worship_, p. 50:



> Do your devotional habits change when you are travelling or on holiday? It is not uncommon for families to set aside their regular patterns or routines when they are outside of their ordinary surroundings. But why should this be? Does the Lord deserve less honour when business or recreation call us away from our homes? Do we have less need of his daily provision of grace? Do His commandments include a proviso that they cease to apply to our lives when we are away from our dwellings? The authors of the Directory saw the need to admonish families who found themselves "abroad upon their particular vocations, or any necessary occasions" not to neglect their spiritual duties. It is hypocrisy to desire the Lord's blessings upon our travels and activities, while ignoring Him and neglecting His worship until we return home.



Although Doug is speaking to the subject of family worship rather than Lord's Day worship, we should certainly desire to assemble with the Lord's saints for worship on the Christian Sabbath even above engaging in private/family (as is our duty on this and every day) as the Psalmist who said, The Lord loveth the gates of Zion more than all the dwellings of Jacob. See David Clarkson's Public Worship Preferred Before Private.

That said, while planning can usually surmount the difficulties of finding a place to worship (though often it will not be ideal), yet there are some parts of the world which are great vacation spots but lack a suitable Christian congregation. I would not condemn someone for vacationing on a desert island even over the Lord's Day per se, though they may end up engaging in family and private worship alone, but one should apply as much sanctified wisdom as possible to the situation and if possible make every effort to join with God's people. I think there are providential circumstances and hindrances that happen to many of us. As Christopher mentioned, meal planning is often another major issue for families who are in the midst of travels on the Lord's Day but who wish to keep the day holy, and often rely upon the kindness of strangers (brethren). It is a great opportunity for churches to show hospitality when visitors join them in the midst of their vacations or business trips. There are many challenges to keeping the Sabbath which are magnified when travelling but Christian families find ways to overcome them and do the best they can, by God's grace, to remember and serve the Lord their God.

[Edited on 10-7-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## satz (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies.

The Directory of Family Worship states that "When persons of divers families are brought together by Divine Providence, *being abroad upon their particular vocations, or any necessary occasions;*"

Do vacations fall under 'particular vocations' or 'necessary occasions'? Is taking a holiday a good enough reason to either worship by yourself as a family for one week, or to join with another church (no matter how sound) that is not the one of your membership?

Thoughts?


----------



## beej6 (Oct 8, 2006)

It was precisely the "problem" of where to find a "good enough" church while traveling that I created my website. Vacations and business trips may lead one to be away from one's home church.

Our family prefers not to travel on the Lord's Day but I don't believe it is forbidden. In one of the Puritan commentaries, there is actually made reference to the fact that it may be necessary to stay in an inn on a Sabbath night while traveling. Of course, in those days, travel was much more difficult, especially over long distances.

Corporate worship should, of course, remain a priority on the Lord's Day.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 8, 2006)

Our church meets at a hotel so we would welcome vacationers/travellers with open arms and with great convenience. 

I think that 1) vacations are lawful (assuming the purpose is in line with the sober use of recreations commended in WLC 135); 2) hotels open on the Lord's Day are lawful (consistent with the Fourth Commandment duties of necessity and mercy), although every effort to avoid unnecessary servile labors should be made; and 3) although it is most wise to plan around the Lord's Day for travelling purposes, and we should always endeavor to be with God's people on that day especially, it is simply not always possible to do so, and hence it is not categorically sinful to be travelling on the Lord's Day, when one for reasonable and lawful purposes is in a place or situation or in the midst of a long trip, etc. where circumstances do not permit one to join in public worship, therefore, I think one should examine the situation and the their own motives to see whether the justification for the travel, the opportunities for worship, preparations aforetime, and the overall spirit of Sabbath-keeping are consistent with refraining from doing our own pleasure on God's holy day with the desire to set the day apart in a way that is most pleasing to Him.

When magistrates were more godly than in our day, there was legislation that both allowed for inns to be open for travellers going about their lawful business or aiming towards further destinations, yet also requiring guests to attend church services and forbidding them to engage in licentious activities on that day. Such examples include London, 1642 and New Netherlands (New York), 1647.


----------

